# Mike C's Lawn Journal



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

*TTTF, Lemon Grove, Ca, Transition Zone 10a*
*29 May*
Seeded with Scott's Tall Fescue
Applied Scott's Starter + crabgrass 
Topdressed 1/4 lawn soil
*8 June*
Germinating
*20 June*
Severe Pythium Blight from wrong season + excessive watering 
*22 June*
Applied Heritage G
*25 June*
Applied Subdue Maxx at curative rate
*30 June*
Pythium appears to have cleared.
*4 July*
Applied .25N per 1k per recommendation from TLF. 
Applied 2 lbs Humic DG


----------



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

*18 July*
Applied .25N per 1k per recommendation from TLF. 
Applied 2 lbs Humic DG
*22 July*
Noticed crows congregating on lawn. Did a bucket drench test and found caterpillars (armyworms). Applied Grubex at 4 lbs per 1k.
*24 July*
Bucket tested for effectiveness of grubex. No sign of pests.
*26 July*
Applied 4 oz clean kelp over 1k
*8 August*
Applied 1.4 lbs SOP as low K from soil sample might be causing lawn to not properly utilize nitrogen as evidenced by yellowing.
Sprayed 8 oz Lawnstar chelated liquid iron at deficiency rate. Greened up well by 11 Aug.
*21 August*
Blanket sprayed Meso + dye + surfactant. Crabgrass hides well in tall fescue. Had problem seeing dye even after doubling dose. Con of having dark green grass I assume.
*30 Aug*
-Applied .25N per 1K Milo.
-Applied 5 oz per 1k liquid phosphite 0-0-26.
*10 Sep*
Applied 1 lb per K spectracide Triaz insecticide. Visible Moths in lawn.
-Applied 10 oz per 1k SLS seaweed/Humic/Fulvic.
- Applied 1 oz SLS soil loosener per 1k.
*11 Sep*
-Applied .5 oz Pramaxis PGR to 1k as test prior to next months overseed.
*13 Sep*
- Applied 1.5lb per 1k Infuse Fungicide (Thiophanate Methyl - 1).


----------



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

Progress pics from 29 May to 8 Aug. still have some bare spots, but plan to overseed them in my 10a zone Fall (Sep/Oct).


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

That looks ing great! What was your top dressing? Peat? Looks thick and heavy, but apparently worked!


----------



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

slingblade_847. I used
Kellogg Garden Organics
2 cu. ft. Topper Lawn Soil for Seed and Sod (Home Depot). Did not apply over the seed, but applied seed on and lightly raked in.


----------

